# Some figured maple bowls



## Vern Tator (Jul 8, 2012)

I finished a couple of figured maple bowls in the last few weeks. The pictures do not do them justice, but I'm a turner not a photographer.

[attachment=7561]

[attachment=7562]

[attachment=7563]

I am at a loss for a name for this figure. Quilted? Blistered? Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 8, 2012)

Vern - beautiful work !!! I would call them quilted and beautiful !
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Jul 8, 2012)

Good grief... Those are beautiful! Nicely done!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 8, 2012)

Vern, I would call it WOW cool wood and fantastic use of it...........


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice work. Rick


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 8, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> I finished a couple of figured maple bowls in the last few weeks. The pictures do not do them justice, but I'm a turner not a photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about Beautiful. Nice turnings, Vern.


----------



## dean jordan (Jul 8, 2012)

Beautiful work Vern. I would call it stunning wood.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 8, 2012)

stunning vern


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 8, 2012)

That's quilted maple, and very nicely done!

Beauty!

p


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, no kidding, my jaw dropped when I saw your second pic !
Beautiful is an understatement !


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm speechless. Those are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 9, 2012)

Beautiful! Looks like ripples on water! Well done!


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 9, 2012)

Aw gee shucks guys, :wacko1: Your too kind. Thanks.


----------

